# Great Lakes Cruisers



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Greetings, My wife, two kids and I are planning to go cruising "south".We are planning to leave in the spring of 2002 from our home port of Two Harbors,MN. 
I was wondering if any other Great Lakes sailors are planning to also begin cruising around that same time?
Thanks, Dave


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I too am planing to leave in the fall of 2002from Muskegon Mi.


----------

